# Je pense démissionner



## Luciole (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde,
Certaines vont peut être sans souvenir j'en ai déjà parlé.
Une de mes petite fais des spasmes du sanglots, les parents ne m'avaient pas prévenus.
Cette petite fait des spasmes jusqu'à l'évanouissement, elle devient violette. Et quasiment tous les jours.
Est ce que je m'accroche et ce que je démissionne.
J'ai peur qu'il lui arrive quelque chose ou même a un autre petit.
Je suis encore dans la période d'essai.


----------



## Sao (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi j ai eu le cas c’est assez fréquent mais en grandissant ça passe le petit je l ai eu à 3 mois et aujourd’hui 4 ans a l école et tout va bien persévère


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui me dérange le plus dans votre post c'est que les PE n'ont pas jugé utile de vous prévenir de cette particularité. Pour moi, le pacte de confiance est brisé. Je ne sais pas si je pourrais continuer l'accueil dans ces conditions.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Catie ma PE me disait que son enfant n'en faisait que chez moi (alors que les pompiers étaient intervenus pour çà mon mari est pompier volontaire !) il en faisait de plus en plus souvent ! la première fois j'ai cru qu'il était mort !!! c'est AFFREUX ! je ne connaissais pas ce truc c'est affolant ... je n'avais pas de soutien de cette maman et pire elle en riait et m'enfonçait alors perso j'ai démissionné et le mois d'après j'avais un nouveau contrat !!! de plus il fallait d'après elle ne pas le contrarier et comme j'en avais 2 autres du même âge je ne me voyais pas rouspéter les autres et pas lui ... bref j'ai préféré arrêter donc à vous de voir !


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui ça aurait été mieux de prevenir.
Mais s'ils l'avaient fait est ce que l'AM aurait accepté de prendre le risque de commencer le contrat?
C'est en tout cas ce que les PE se sont dit et je peux le comprendre. Ils pouvaient aussi esperer que ça ne se produise tout simplement pas chez l'AM.
Donc pour moi le fait qu'ils aient prevenus ou pas ne rentrerait pas tant que ça en ligne de compte.
Le plus important serait de determiner si à présent la discussion est fluide, le dossier transparent ou pas?
Mais à la fin ce qui determinerait ma décision de poursuivre ou non serait vraiment que mon propre ressentis:
faire la balance entre "j'ai trop peur de ce qui pourrait se passer chez moi"/"c'est hyper important d'offrir à cet enfant à particularité la même chance qu'un autre que d'être accueilli"... tu comprends pourquoi je me garderais bien de te dire si tu dois arreter ou poursuivre car il n'y a que toi qui peut le savoir et personne ne pourra juger à ta place si c'est bien ou pas.

Si aucun stratagème ne te permet de gagner en serenité, que l'angoisse pour toi est trop forte, t'envahit alors oui arrêter est la bonne chose pour toi mais aussi pour tes autres accueillis ainsi que ta famille car tu ne peux être pleinement disponible pour les autres si elle accapare toutes tes pensées à chaque instants.

Il semble que ça passe avec l'âge d'après l'experience des collègues? Combien de temps? Est ce que ce temps est raisonnable pour toi? Si oui alors tu peux poursuivre.

J'ai conscience que mon intervention ne t'aide que peu!


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

En parler avant de mettre l'ass mat devant le fait accompli. Expliquer les crises, les éventuels événements déclencheurs, la marche à suivre. Cela me paraît essentiel et indispensable. J'imagine la panique de notre collègue lors de la première crise voir même les suivantes. Et l'enfant n'est pas le seul à gérer. Il y a les autres petits accueillis.  Savoir à quoi s'en tenir, comment agir et réagir est primordial tant pour l'enfant que pour l'ass mat et les autres accueillis. L'argument de la peur de ne pas trouver d'ass mat qui accepte l'enfant ne tient pas à mes yeux. On peut en trouver une en taisant cette particularité mais celle ci s'empressa de trouver un autre accueil face au silence des PE, a sa peur face à la situation et le stress engendré. Une formation SST permet de se rassurer et de répondre plus facilement favorablement à ce type de demande et de situation.


----------



## Luciole (22 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours, j'ai discuter avec la maman elle comprend ma position.
Le préavis est de 8 jours mais je lui laisse 3 semaines afin qu'ils trouvent une personne plus apte que moi à gérer cette situation.
Je me sens mal pour cette petite et les parents, j'ai horreur de ce genre de situation.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour avez-vous fait la formation sst ? Les spasmes du sanglots sont benins en général..

Ma soeur en faisait....elle a désormais 53 ans... impressionnant c'est vrai...


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

GénéralMétal perso j'avais appelé la PMI en expliquant ce qu'il venait de se passer avec ce petit pas fichue de m'expliquer ce que c'était et je ne connaissais pas du tout le spasme du sanglot à cette époque là !!! par contre le soir j'en ai parlé à la maman qui s'est mise à rigoler vous comprendrez que cela ne m'a pas rassuré et plutôt énervée je rappelle que le petit avait le visage tout blanc les lèvres pareillement et qd je l'ai soulevé il était tout mou comme une poupée de chiffon j'ai descendu les escaliers avec lui je n'avais plus de jambes je pensais qu'il était mort dans mes bras !!! c'était en début de semaine le vendredi soir elle m'appelle pour me demander si j'avais fait tomber son enfant car il venait de faire un spasme chez lui je lui ai répondu "Non il n'est pas tombé je vous l'aurais dit je ne rigole pas avec cela ! par contre il vient de vous faire ce qu'il m'a fait en début de semaine et que vous m'avez rigolé au nez !!!" par la suite il le faisait de plus en plus souvent et même au RAM personne là-bas au courant de cette pathologie non plus et comme pas soutenue par la maman j'ai préféré démissionner et c'est là qu'elle m'a dit soutenue que çà n'arrivait que chez moi jamais chez eux quelle mauvaise foi les pompiers étaient venus plusieurs fois pour çà chez eux !!! alors bye bye j'ai préféré démissionner tant pis pour elle !!! alors oui je conseille à cette nounou de suivre son instinct ...


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je me souviens très bien de vous.

Alors j’ai eu une petite qui en faisait de temps en temps et sa sœur minimum 2 fois par semaine et parfois d’une façon très violente .

J’ai tenu 1 année et j’ai arrêté car par peur qu’il lui arrive comme sa sœur l’hospitalisation suite à un coma et pour MA santé aussi.

La grand-mère a pris le relais et n’a pas vécu PENDANT 2 ans. Elle a eu une fois TRÈS PEUR, l’a même cru morte. Beaucoup de temps à ce qu’elle revienne à elle.

Mon mari m’ayant vu vivre ça, m’a incité d'arrêter. Et ce serait à refaire je n’aurais JAMAIS dû faire une année. 15 jours aurait été LARGEMENT SUFFISANT. Lorsque l’enfant n’est plus venue, j’ai EU UNE BOUFFÉE DE VIE INCROYABLE et ça n’a PAS DE PRIX. 

A vous de prendre la bonne décision.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est très impressionnant.  La maman dans tous les cas aurait dû informer l'am.  Pour connaître les manières de rassurer l'enfant lors des crises.  Angèle l'enfant que tu avais ne faisait pas plutôt des malaises vagaux ? Car c'est aussi très impressionnant.  Mon fils en à fait quand il était très bb et jusqu'à ses 3 ans. Moi aussi j'ai eu dans mes bras un bb sans réaction . Direct les urgences pour voir un loulou qui pétait le feu à sa sortie ! Depuis ses 3 ans terminé pourquoi mystère...il est en très bonne santé. Ma sœur aussi !


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

C’est USANT de vivre ça 👎🏼😡


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Non Métal malaise vagal c’est RIEN. Ma fille en a fait. Ce qu’a décrit Angèle c’est vraiment un spasme.

Son visage et ses lèvres violettes, son corps tout mou, sans vie, une POUPÉE DE CHIFFON, c’est TRÈS IMPRESSIONNANT surtout quand ça dure longtemps

Ça fou la trouille de la perdre


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Elle faisait un spasme pour un RIEN ! Normalement pour un refus, et bien elle le faisait de + en + pour que l’on s’occupe d’elle.

Elle sortait de la salle de jeu, et comme je m’occupais d’un bébé, exprès pour m’ennuyer et encore je suis HYPER POLIE, elle me fait un spasme.

J’ai mis les collants de la couche au bébé, sans l’habiller et hop dans le parc et HOP j’ai pris cette gosse et fais ce qu’il fallait faire. LE STRESS devant 3 Autres enfants ! Horrible ...

Vous seriez ma fille ou ma sœur je vous inciterais à arrêter vraiment


----------



## Luciole (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Cette petite devient violette ne respire plus et s'évanouit.
En plus de cela elle ne s'alimente presque pas.
Elle ne supporte pas quand les autres enfants la touchent.
Oui j'ai fait toutes les formations.
La petite fait entre 3 et 4 spasmes par semaines.
Cela me stresse énormément.
Ça m'embête énormément d'arrêter le contrat, c'est pour cela que j'ai fais un préavis de 3 semaines au lieu de 8 jours.
J'apprécie beaucoup la maman et je sais à quel point il est difficile de trouver un mode de garde.

Je ne me sens pas capable, j'ai une trouille énorme à chaque fois.


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Il faut s'écouter quand on est pas à l'aise avec une situation....je suis sûre que la maman est à même de comprendre votre position et l'angoisse que génère ces spasmes du sanglots ....perso je n'ai jamais été confronté à cela et je ne sais pas si je serai capable de gérer mon stress face à un enfant qui semble "mort".... c'est traumatisant.....en même temps il faut bien que ces enfants soient accueillis aussi pour que les parents aillent travailler. Donc ce n'est pas une situation simple et il n'y a aucune bonne ou mauvaise réponse à apporter ....la seule chose est de vous écouter et de prendre la décision qui vous rendra votre sérénité.
Bon courage à vous @Luciole


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que quelque soit la raison un salarié, autant qu'une AM a le droit de dire que là ce dossier ce n'est pas possible si c'est ce qu'il ressent.
Je trouve très bien que tu consentes l'effort de leur laisser un peu plus de temps pour trouver quelqu'un d'autre car au vue du stresse que tu semble avoir c'est véritablement un effort: bravo.

Je conseillerais néanmoins à ces PE de jouer la carte de la transparence avec la prochaine personne. Ils peuvent aussi demander l'aide du RPE pour trouver quelqu'un qui maîtrise ce sujet et acceptera donc de gérer.
Il y aura surement aussi un besoin d'accompagnement par ailleurs de cette famille avec cet enfant pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi ça se produit pour l'aider car il y a quand même une hyper sensibilité, une crainte hors norme du contact des autres enfants ce qui est surement une piste à suivre pour dénouer la difficulté. Faudra t il concentrer les recherches vers une AM qui a choisi de ne pas accueillir plus de 2, maxi 3 enfants?! Une periode d'adaptation lui sera plus que jamais profitable, indispensable même...


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Juste pour info

Pour l’aînée, la 1er AM n’a pas su gérer, elle a appelé le SAMU et comme il n’arrivait pas de suite, l’enfant est tombée dans le coma et emmenée à l’hôpital par le SAMU.

Le père comme un fou a roulé en moto avec risque pour lui et les autres de créer un accident 💥

C’est donc comme ça que j’ai récupéré cette enfant et sa sœur cadette qui en faisait à gogo et dont je me suis séparée SEULEMENT qu’au bout d’UN AN !

GRAVE ERREUR de ma part car ça ne sert à rien d’avoir une enfant qui USE la santé et le moral de l’AM et HYPER DANGEREUSE pour elle et les autres

CAR

Il faut aussi s’occuper des autres … donc toujours les mettre en sécurité car obligation OBLIGE à ne s’occuper QUE d’elle !

Donc lâcher l’affaire et vous vivrez NETTEMENT MIEUX ☘️☘️🌿


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Le père avait installé une caméra au dessus de son lit tellement qu’il avait PEUR de la perdre.

Il disait tant qu’elle pleure, tout va bien, c’est qu’elle est vivante.

Elle était tout le temps en train de pleurer ou chouiner pour un oui ou pour un non.

D’ailleurs sa sœur et elle ont été surnommées à la maternelle OUINOUIN ! Toutes les 2 par les enfants eux-mêmes …

Et elles ont été mises aussi de côté, car impossible de jouer avec elles car à chaque fois elles pleuraient ou faisaient parfois un spasme pour un jouet pris dans leurs mains.

STRESS TOTAL GARANTI 👎🏼😡 🤕


----------



## Luciole (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Après une grande conversation avec les parents. Un rendez-vous avec un kinésithérapeute. Une net amélioration sur les spasmes du sanglot de la petite de 20 mois.
Je la comprends mieux et peux donc anticiper les "crises". Avec les autres accueillis il y a également du progrès.
J'ai donc pris la décision, d'annuler ma démission. Les parents sont ravis et la petite aussi.
Je me sens plus sereine avec la petite.

Bonne journée


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Super si tout va mieux ! Une relation de confiance a aussi pu s'installer avec les parents. C'est top. Bonne continuation Luciole.


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Et oui nous sommes souvent capables d'endurer beaucoup de difficulté de l'enfant pour l'accompagner mais à condition de se sentir soutenu dans cette démarche par les Parents. 
Si on a l'impression de nager à contre courant c'est épuisant.
Là c'est chouette car les Parents ont réaliser qu'il fallait prendre tout ça plus au sérieux par égard pour leur enfant mais aussi pour toi et tes autres accueillis. Ca aurait été bien qu'ils réagissent avant d'avoir une lettre de dem' sur la table mais mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------

